# Bags?



## krum_bum (Jun 2, 2010)

I hope i dont get flammed for this :/...Im looking to start a new project with my 200 20vtq. I want to slammmmmmm it on air bags. Im new to the whole idea of air bag suspension. Looking for some help. Anyone know of any really good air bag or whole kit companies. And do you have to buy car specific kits? Or do the bags mount up with stock mounts? Like i said very new to this and im trying me reasearch but cant really find that much info. Anything that can set me in the right direction is much appreciated. 

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

start with a mag. called LOW RIDER


----------

